# Rabenkrähen contra Fischreiher



## jolantha (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir tummelt sich zur Zeit ein Rabenkrähenpärchen auf dem Grundstück herum . 
Seit ein paar Tagen beobachte ich, daß es " ihr " Revier wird. 
Sie legen sich mit dem __ Fischreiher an 

  
Leider kann ich nur durchs Fenster fotografieren, da die zwei noch sehr scheu sind , dichter ran geht nicht.

     .  
Da steht Mr. Fischräuber am Teich , und dann hochgescheucht von Mrs. Rabe 

    .  
Nach getaner Arbeit klaut man sich dann ein Brötchen vom Gartentisch und weicht es sich
im Teich ein . 
Ich hoffe, die zwei bleiben mir noch lange erhalten .


----------



## jule (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne, 

das sind ja tolle Beobachtungen und dass die zwei den __ Reiher in die Flucht schlagen ist ja auch nicht schlecht  

Wünsche dir noch viel Spass mit den Beiden (aber die Brötchen muss entweder besser schützen oder gezielt auslegen )


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2015)

Bei uns genau das gleiche Schema.
Nebelkrähe HUGO und Kumpels liefern sich auch Luftkämpfe mit dem __ Reiher....

Sie verteidigen wohl ihre Badewanne...


----------



## Tanny (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne, 

 das sind ja absolut phantastische Fotos 



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die zwei bleiben mir noch lange erhalten .



...genau so lange (zumindest was ihre Wehrhaftigkeit anbelangt), solange sie ein Nest und/oder Jungtiere haben 

Mir halten sie zur Brutzeit immer den Habicht und die Bussarde auf 
Abstand - sehr praktisch, weil ja auch die Hühner jetzt brüten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne
ich hoffe du hast Glück wie wir mit den Raben. Die sind ja echt hartnäckig wenn es um den Schutz ihres Revieres geht. 
Wir haben hier die bessten Luftkämpfe gesehen
Leg die Brötchen gut sichtbar aus!!!   
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (22. Mai 2015)

Schön, daß euch meine beiden Flieger so gut gefallen. 
Meinen Skimmer haben sie ja auch schon entdeckt. 
Da wird auf den Rand gehüpft, und das reingetriebene Fischfutter rausgeholt. 
Ich darf dann immer wieder die Schieflage des Skimmers richten


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne,

Hoffentlich bleiben die Krähen beim Brötchen und bekommen keine Lust auf Goldfische:
http://www.vogelforen.de/beobachtungen/179711-beobachtungen-dezember-2008-a-8.html#post1901724

Liebe Grüße, Knut


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne!
Bei uns brüten immer wieder Elstern, die geben sich genauso Kämpferisch gegenüber Raben. Ob sie das auch mit einen __ Reiher machen, habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Auf jeden Fall tolle Bilder!

@Wie_der_Eisbaer !  .....ist bestimmt eine Möwe aus dem Pott!
                                     Außerdem springt sofort der Vieren-Scanner an, wenn ich auf die Seite gehe!    Also Vorsicht!!!!!!!     Trotzdem gute Fotos!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe meine Beiden noch nie so dicht über der Teichoberfläche gesehen, sie landen immer am Teichrand, und hüpfen dann immer dahin, wo sie 
hinwollen. Z.B. auf den Skimmerrand oder die Pflanzinseln, die vom Wind immer in Ufernähe getrieben werden. 
Die meiste Zeit watscheln sie wie Hühner im Garten rum .


----------



## misudapi (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jolantha,
gewöhn dich schon mal daran und geniess es. 
Ich höre mittlerweiler schon raus ob die Raben hungrig sind oder wütent auf die Griefvögel, oder ob einfach alles in Ordnung ist.
Aber "Rabisch" kann ich immer noch nicht.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## mareike (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

bei uns waren jetzt auch 2 Raben nebenan. Mein Mann berichtete mir dann, dass er eine halbe Stunde später mächtiges Flügelschlagen am Teich gehört hat. Ich habe gleich das Netz über den Teich gespannt, weil ich annahm, dass die Raben die Fische rausholen wollten. Wäre ärgerlich, da ich gerade Fische gekauft hatte.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------

